

Heroku down? - neeleshs
https://status.heroku.com/?today

======
michaelfairley
This is a more widespread EC2/EBS issue: <http://status.aws.amazon.com/>

~~~
DigitalSea
I couldn't see any red circles indicating an issue with EC2/EBS.

~~~
michaelfairley
The circle is green with a little "note" on it.

"8:50 PM PDT We are investigating degraded performance for some volumes in a
single AZ in the us-east-1 region."

~~~
DigitalSea
Wouldn't that only affect a small subset of visitors. For example why would I
be seeing any issues if I'd be hitting an Asia-pacific volume instead of a us-
east region one? Seems like it goes deeper than that.

~~~
mechanical_fish
One problem which we've seen before is: If a large percentage of AWS
infrastructure goes down, the customers don't just quietly suffer. Instead
they scramble to try and launch infrastructure in other zones or regions,
which creates a cascading series of load spikes throughout the AWS system.

AWS is a fascinating science experiment. Pity about the websites, though.

------
bobsy
Is Heroku still in beta? The name has been around for a while. I would have
thought the platform would have stabilized and complete outages were very
unlikely.

In the past 30 days they have had 2 outages which have lasted more than 2
hours. That's a lot of down time.

~~~
espeed
This is an Amazon outage.

~~~
parasight
Not very interesting for a customer of Heroku.

~~~
betterth
Any customer of Heroku who didn't weigh the cost/benefit of Cloud hosting is a
fool and deserves to watch their app have downtime.

Cloud hosting is fantastic but it's a trade off. There are so many layers of
abstraction between you and the hardware that you are completely at the mercy
of one, two or (more!) technical organizations, each with their own support
systems and varying levels of opacity into their infrastructure.

The fact that Amazon went down IS VERY interesting for a customer of Heroku.

And if it isn't, than that customer is a fool for outsourcing so much of their
system without even understanding the risks involved.

~~~
krosaen
I don't know, I think heroku should provide the value proposition that - hey
we have it covered, if we rely on another cloud it's on use to build in
redundancy and reliability atop it so as not to burden you, the app developer
who is paying us to take care of operations and scaling.

What would be interesting to me about an Amazon outage being behind a heroku
outage would be to keep a tally, and if heroku didn't manage to build in more
reliability to be resilient to even an amazon outage in a particular region,
to question whether they were a good fit.

------
stevewilhelm
Dear competitors,

Please take this outage as proof that you need to build our your own
infrastructure and hire your own operations team in multiple geographic
locations.

In the mean time, we will continue to focus on building new features and
products that our customers love on our EC2, Heroku, and cloud based system.

~~~
ericd
Nah, I'm going to pick dedicated hardware with SSDs for IO consistency that
beats the pants off of AWS for a fraction of the price and not much more time
commitment, rather than for the potentially better uptime.

~~~
stickfigure
_not much more time commitment_

This is fiction.

~~~
patrickgzill
How much time commitment do you figure on when your site is down and paying
customers are calling and emailing you?

~~~
stickfigure
If reliability is that critical, you need multiple data centers. This is far
easier to implement with EC2 than by building out hardware.

Also: Most downtime is caused by bad code deployment, poorly-conceived network
or system configuration changes, and sysadmins with fat fingers. Do you really
think your hired talent is going to be better than Amazon's hired talent?

~~~
patrickgzill
Sorry to be rude, but that is a bit incendiary of a comment. However, given
stats for the past 12 months, I can show that my availability for the 2 racks
I manage, is in fact, higher than AWS. Thanks for the compliment!

------
bdesimone
Dear Heroku -- I know it's my job to make sure my site is available (/thread).
However, I think I speak for most enterprise customers when I say I will throw
money at your company the second you come up with a multi-zone/highly-
available offering.

~~~
cardmagic
Throw money at <http://appfog.com/> they have multi datacenters already

~~~
bdesimone
It's an open offer. Do they support python? edit: they do, but it's not clear
how to easily deploy a multi-zone application. Could you point me towards some
docs?

~~~
cardmagic
Right now any single app can be deployed from any one of a bunch of
infrastructures, AppFog is working on the ability to run one app in multiple
infrastructures simultaneously too.

------
toddmorey
<http://quora.com> is down, too. Seems like an AWS outage.

------
DigitalSea
Once again proof that "the cloud" isn't always the best solution. I am amazed
that a cloud provider like Amazon can still suffer from outages considering
the size of their cloud infrastructure and supposedly being decoupled,
obviously not decoupled enough. Perhaps it's my lack of understanding of cloud
hosting, but when issues like this present themselves it obviously shows that
cloud hosting has a long way to go.

~~~
polemic
We've distributed our machines between availability zones. We lost a machine
with the latest outage. Application impact to our users? None.

No point bemoaning a lack of decoupling, if you don't actually use it.

~~~
rplnt
It's not like Amazon haven't had multizone outages though.

------
AgentConundrum
Is anyone else getting a message that "sathish@DOMAIN.com has been
unsubscribed from future notifications."? (Redacted just in case.)

There's a notification at the top of the page for me with that message, but it
didn't appear in Chrome. Session collision maybe?

~~~
ers35
I also received that message.

------
jackmoore
Their current status is that they are investigating issues with their
infrastructure provider: <https://status.heroku.com/>

------
edouard1234567
Very cool new status page look. Timeline style! kudos to Heroku's team. Too
bad I'm such in a bad mood when I visit it.

------
zhoutong
It seems that Heroku has been down for at least 4 hours in June. This makes
the June uptime less than 99.5%.

~~~
brittohalloran
between this (now 8 hour!?!?) stretch and the 2 hour outage last week, June
uptime is down in the mid 98's

~~~
M4v3R
There was ~12.5 hours of downtime in june. That means their uptime for june is
now 96.5%. No wonder why they have decided to show May uptime instead.

------
rjsamson
Yup. Serving up error messages for me. Let's hope things are resolved a bit
quicker than last time.

------
danboarder
<http://hootsuite.com> is offline as well.

------
kingrolo
I've only been using Heroku as we're working with a client who's managing it
themselves for the last month or so. I'm surprised at how much downtime
there's been. Is this typical or is it just an unlucky spot?

------
cardmagic
This is why <http://AppFog.com/> is investing in multiple IaaS and is not
being hit nearly as hard. You can still sign up and even create apps.

------
bks
Looks like they are back. Now the fun part starts for the rest of us. Time to
make sure that everything started and that the apps are running.

------
jackmoore
My apps are down, and so is the heroku.com homepage.

------
jszielenski
Yes it is. Again. Damn it.

------
peterjancelis
Heroku is back up.

